#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  book of light

## isis

i came across this web page and jest wanted to share with every one cause of the chapters 


Book of Light :: Introduction

----------


## Lady Dunsany

One of my favorite poets.

----------


## isis

i saw the poem once and i loved it but could not remimber it untill i jest found it at a web page that i was drown too and this page i listed was another that i drown too...

----------


## Lady Dunsany

Thank You for sharing.

----------


## isis

your most welcome.... i jest hope it will help....

----------

